# Icd10



## Patricia L Diaz (Mar 10, 2011)

If you currently have your CPC certification will you need to go through state board testing again when ICD10 is implemented???
I heard this today and really don't know if this is the case?


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Mar 13, 2011)

*Icd-10 proficiency test*

The AAPC will require all those with a certified professional coder (CPC) credential to take an ICD-10 proficiency exam to keep their certification. Even though this was met with a number of groans from the crowd, the AAPC is quick to stress the facts about the test:

The test will be open book
The test will be online
It will consist of 75 questions
It will cost about $60
Coders will have  two years to take the test, starting October 1, 2012
“We want to make sure we're the best in the industry,” said Deb Grider, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-I, CPC-P, CEMC, COBGC, CCS-P, president of Deborah Grider and Associates in Indianapolis, IN, and the former president of the American Academy of Professional Coders National Advisory Board


----------

